# Webseiten vor RIPs schützen



## skav (19. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal gerne wissen, wie man den Quelltext bzw. die Webseite vor Leute schützt, die die Seite rippen wollen.

Ich kenn zwar ein-zwei Methoden, die sind aber nicht gerade wirksam.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal hier eure Methoden posten, wie man sowas am besten realisiert.

Und das zweite ist, wie kann man z.B. per google nach RIP's von seiner eigenen Homepage suchen ?

Gruß&frohes Schaffen
wMan


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (19. Juni 2003)

Ganz einfach: Gar nicht.
Wenn du deine Website um jeden Preis schützen willst lade sie am besten erst gar nicht hoch.
Klar,du kannst eine tolle Rechtsklicksperre einbauen oder auch den Source mit JS verschlüsseln aber aber naja.


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juni 2003)

Genau!
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen wirksamen Schutz dagegen gesehen!

Und ausserdem ist HTML so einfach, dass es auch gar nicht verdient, versteckt zu werden


----------



## Marvin (19. Juni 2003)

Beim Suchen nach Rips kann man wohl nur Glück haben, wenn der Ripper zu dämlich ist, alle Hinweise auf Rip zu entfernen...

Tu z.B. einfach eine Zeile irgendwo in deinen Quelltext rein, am Besten direkt an den Anfang:

<div style="display:none;">Diese Seite wurde von Hans Mustermann (bzw. dein Name) geschrieben.</div>.

Verwendet der Ripper nen WYSIWYG-Editor und hat keine Ahnung vom Quellcode, wird er diesen nicht angezeigten Inhalt drin lassen, weil er nicht weiß dass er existiert. Dann suchst du nach deinem Namen bei Google, und wenn die Seite bei Google schon aufgenommen ist, wirst du fündig.

Aber ne sehr wackelige Angelegenheit


----------



## JohannesR (19. Juni 2003)

Naja, ganz an den Anfang halte ich für nicht klug. Besser irgendwo mitten rein.


----------



## Marvin (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Naja, ganz an den Anfang halte ich für nicht klug. Besser irgendwo mitten rein. *



Hast schon recht, dachte halt nur ganz an den Anfang wegen dem Google-Robot, aber der findets ja auch wenns woanders steht.


----------



## grusi (7. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wer seine Web-Seiten wirklich sinnvoll schützen will, der sollte sie tatsächlich nicht veröffentlicht. Das wurde hier bereits angesprochen und ist wohl auch der sicherste Schutz. 

Dennoch haben wir in einer gemeinsamen lockeren Stammtischrunde vor einiger Zeit über dieses Thema diskutiert. Dabei haben einige Kollegen versucht mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten eine Webseite vor dem Diebstahl zu sichern. Ich betone erneut, es gibt keinen hundertprozentigen Schutz. Dennoch hat man Möglichkeiten zumindest im Ansatz seine Dateien zu schützen. Ob sich der dafür nötige Aufwand lohnt, das steht wohlauf einem anderen Blatt. 

Wir haben eine Muster-Webseite gebastelt. Der Inhalt der Webseite ist dabei uninteressant auch das Design kam nie zum Einsatz. Es wurde lediglich als Muster dafür geschaffen, um eine Seite mit einigen Inhalten für diesen Test zu haben. Ziel war es den Inhalt zumindest vor Anfängern zu schützen. Die sind es auch in der Regel, die sich Content oder Inhalte von anderen Web-Seiten zu Nutze machen wollen. Der clevere Internetuser wird den Inhalt ohne größere Probleme zum weiterverarbeiten speichern können. Ich möchte euch an dieser Stelle unseren verzweifelten Versuch einer Webseite zu schützen zeigen.

Geschütz sollte der komplette Inhalt werden, also des wurde versucht dem Text zu schützen das er nicht markiert werden kann. Also ein Versuch einen Schutz zu haben vor Kopierern und einfügen. Die in der Seite enthaltenen Grafiken, Bilder sollten ebenfalls vor der Funktion speichern unter geschützt werden. Natürlich sollte auch der Quelltext selbst so bearbeitet werden, dass er vom Standard User nicht weiterverarbeitet werden kann. Auch wurde versucht mit verschiedenen Parametern zu verhindern das der User die Bilder aus den temporären Internetdateien laden kann. Es ist uns natürlich bekannt dass es für Freaks kein Problem ist die Daten dennoch zu speichern. Aber es war insgesamt eine interessante Aufgabenstellung, die die verschiedenen User auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise gelöst haben. 

Da es bei den ganzen mehr oder weniger um eine Spielerei ging, haben wir es auch nicht so ernst genommen. Unterschiedliche Browser wurden nicht berücksichtigt. Natürlich ist es mir klar das unterschiedliche Browser auch unterschiedliche Funktionen und Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legen. Diese ganze Geschichte ist aus Fun entstanden und wurde lediglich für den Internet Explorer gemacht. Wer gerne mal durch den Quelltext stöbern möchte, die Webseite ist noch zu erreichen unter http://www.t-eledoof.de/lizard_
wer sich damit auseinander setzen möchte sollte auch die Funktionen STRG+C und STRG+V / X usw. versuchen. Interessant ist auch die Tatsache das bei verschiedenen Betriebssystemen, in unserem Test (Windows 2000) die Funktionen übergreifend in anderen Programmen nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, solange natürlich dieser Webseite geöffnet ist. Ebenfalls sind die Funktionen aus dem Kontextmenü entfernt.

Viel Spaß beim Test, natürlich übernehmen wir für eventuelle Schäden keine Haftung. Wobei es bei allen Systemen zu keinerlei Problemen geführt hat. Das maximale war, dass ein Neustart nötig wurde.


----------

